# Welcome to my Lounge Room



## joz

Hi guys because I'm quite new around here I thought I'd share some pics of my lounge/HT.
Its a constant work in progress with new spaekers in the planning.

So I hope I can work out how to get the pics into my post :dunno:

Whew, my first upload worked.more pics to come now.My room basically started like this..

The room here is very bare with the screen,pj and speakers scattered about and the poor old M+K really struggled here trying to fill this space with any bass.Soon things were to change.


----------



## joz

Ok so this pic isn't that exciting,but this is where the equipment is rack is just over to the side.
Behind the rack is the laundry,from there there is a rear access cupboard for all my cabling.
Down lower are about 8 drawers for my discs,which have now overflowed into another room aswell.


----------



## joz

A few pics of my subs now added,because there are two I have dubbed them the Twins Of Pleasure.

The Unfinished boxes are Ekta Grands and filled with Scanspeak Revelator drivers.
They punch hard and deep,I'm really surprised with what they're capable off.

Also the addition of a rug in the room did amazing things with reflections,even though more would be much better.


----------



## thxgoon

That's a very clean install. I like it :thumb:


----------



## salvasol

I like it too ...:yes:

When I saw the first picture I though that where you have the equipment rack was some accoustic panels you're using ... and I wondered Why just one side??? ... then you explained What it was :bigsmile:

Any plans for accoustical treatment??? ... you mentioned is a constant work in progress :bigsmile:


----------



## joz

I must try to get a couple more pics up but its a PIA resizing them so they load.
That'll teach me to do it right for next time I suppose.


----------



## salvasol

joz said:


> ... its a PIA resizing them so they load.That teach me to for next time I suppose.


Well ... you can use another place like this one www.putfile.com (that's what I use) :yes:

Sorry for not using HTS :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Very nice clean looking room!
Your projector seems to be mounted very high up, does that not cause issues with the need to use key stoning?


----------



## joz

Hi tony, the PJ is mounted level with the top of the screen.So really no keystoning at all.It may just look higher than that in the pic.
Its actually about 3' from the ceiling aswell,I've got very high ceilings.
Btw thats an old pic,since then the PJ has been updated to a new JVC unit.


----------



## joz

salvasol said:


> I like it too ...:yes:
> 
> When I saw the first picture I though that where you have the equipment rack was some accoustic panels you're using ... and I wondered Why just one side??? ... then you explained What it was :bigsmile:
> 
> Any plans for accoustical treatment??? ... you mentioned is a constant work in progress :bigsmile:



Because its my lounge room,I have a choice of accoustic treatment or my testies...:bigsmile::raped:


----------



## joz

pic of the rack I hope .don't mind the finger prints..hehe!

Link to some Elktra gear from Oz..

The black shiny boxes in my rack..

http://www.lenwallisaudio.com/products/details.php?pid=576


----------



## joz

Ok some more pics..

The Whatmough P31 next to the unfinished Ekta Grand

Close up of the Ekta grand
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ektagrande.htm

Yamaha3800 with 2 x Rane active crossovers

http://www.rane.com/ac23b.html


----------



## joz

An internal pic of my sub box,I like bracing :bigsmile:


----------



## deacongreg

Way to go. Congratulations on your system. Nice size room. Looks like you can experiment and get some things to happen good for you.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice Joz... I love the look of those Ektas. Do you have the finish planned?


----------



## imbeaujp

Very Nice !


----------



## mdsbuc

Sweet! If it sounds half as good as it looks, you're in audiophile heaven. Very nice!


----------



## stevez11

Very nice indeed


----------



## joz

Thanks for the compliments guys.Sorry I havn't been around to reply for a while but have had plenty of distractions of late.
But back again buying up all the goodies for my BFD/REW setup.
Oh and also some new mains are on the drawing board running 4x15"s,2 on each.
So I thought I'd better get the bass sorted asap now.


----------



## bigdady1955

I love it! Very neat and very clean installation. Those subs look like they can put out a serious woof! Congrats. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Netko350Z

More info on these PLEASE!!!


----------



## Netko350Z

Nevermind....

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ektagrande.htm


Looks like this is going to be my next DIY!!!!!


----------



## kdog

First off THOSE SUBS ARE SICK :yikes:

"Twins of pleasure" You better believe it, it's like looking at pair of 52FFF, I can hardly believe my eye's, superb.

By the way, nice room, I can only imagine what the sound must be like, top drawer :T


----------



## gthompson72

Very nice system. I'd love to make my own speakers as well one day.


----------



## joz

Well some updates are due.
I have recently aquired some new speakers. They are a four way active setup consisting of mainly Scanspeak drivers and a total of 8 x 12" custom long throw sub drivers.

They are the "SGR Illuminators"

SGR are a small local (to me in,Melbourne) specialist speaker and electronics manufacturer making some stunning high end products.

Pics coming soon,well as soon as I can remember how to upload them here??:scratch::huh:


----------



## joz

Well my new speakers have arrived.
I thought I would share some pics.
Here's a pic if the mids.










A pic of the rear 12" sub drivers
There are a total or 8 x 12" subs in the system,overkill?








A profile of the speakers with only the mids nuded up.
My favourite way to have them.








I have some more pics which need resizing before I can load them.
Stay tuned.

A bit about them.
Well they are a four way active system with an analogue active crossover.
The drivers are Scanspeak Illuminators except for the subs which are a custom design and build.
Each set of drivers is built into its own cabinet then stacked and coupled.

They are by a local (to me) audio company called SGR.
I can't be happier with them and their product.
They came out to deliver, assemble, measure and tune the system until we were all happy with the way its performance in my room.


But all I can say is that they are absoloutly magnificant.The clarity at *ANY* volume, stunning soundstaging and detail coupled with one of the most superb cabinet finishes I have seen.

I know people may be wondering about bass loading, I meam these puppies have 8 x 12" longthrow subs.
But believe it or not they do not ioverload my room.Not even a smidge of bass bloat!
They bass is sooo articulate and tuneful (is that a word?)
They were actually measured flat down to 12hz, not that I can hear down that low but its nice to know.
But when the bass notes are part of the track they are delivered with an apparent speed and accuracy that just keeps me smiling.


All in all I'm a very happy chappy:T





A a pic of them in situ with the rest of my gear.


----------



## mjcmt

Joz,
Are the Elktra Grands your design, or did you build the same speaker from the website? Tell me how they sound as they look very impressive? I'm also intrigued w/ your Twin Pleasure subs. Your DIY project?

What speakers where in the initial set-up you posted. Nice veneer on 'em.


----------



## joz

Hi mjcmt,

No the Ektas were Troels deisgn and mine were copied from his website.
They are very dynamic and detailed with some prodigous bass.
They are quite exciting rather than being laid back with their presentaion.

Then came the subs which were a diy project using JBL 2245 18" sub drivers, they jsut happen to be amazing with some EQ.

The first set of speakers are a lovely finished unit fro Whatmough Monitors.
http://www.whatmoughaudio.com.au/_catalog_58483/Speakers

Now I have SGR Illuminators.
Now these are spectacular in every sense, I just need some electronics to catch up to them.

http://sgraudio.com.au/


----------



## david yurik

kdog said:


> First off THOSE SUBS ARE SICK :yikes:
> 
> "Twins of pleasure" You better believe it, it's like looking at pair of 52FFF, I can hardly believe my eye's, superb.


is it wrong i thought the same thing about "twins of pleasure"?? of course not!! wow wow wow! does it feel like getting punched in the chest when those things fire??

dave


----------



## kennyrod

Very clean! Those speakers are nice!!


----------



## kevin360

:hail: I'm glad Kenny dug my thread up, which triggered an email, which brought me here...to see this (among other things). Stupendous setup - I bet you are a happy chappy!


----------

